# a few things



## Pete (Aug 20, 2011)

_Aerangis rhodosticta var. luteo-alba_







_Dendrobium bracteosum_











_Dendrobium oligophyllum_






_Dendrobium wassellii_











_Miltonia spectabile var. mooreliana_











_Phalaenopsis cornu-cervi_






_Stanhopea panamensis_


----------



## poozcard (Aug 20, 2011)

Wow


----------



## Clark (Aug 20, 2011)

If you ever need a hand with that Dendrobium bracteosum.


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 20, 2011)

Wonderful "few things"!!!


----------



## W. Beetus (Aug 20, 2011)

Great blooms! I really like the white/orange combination.


----------



## Pete (Aug 21, 2011)

just got several new ones clark, this is an older one. im sure i will be able to send something your way soon enough


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 21, 2011)

Lots of lovely blooms!!!! The Dendrobium wassellii foliage looks brassavola-like!? Jean


----------



## paphioboy (Aug 21, 2011)

Ooohhh, give me the miltonia, dend bracteosum and stanhopea.!


----------



## Pete (Aug 21, 2011)

ya jean it kind of is like that. almost like succulent type single upright leaves along a rhizome. easy grower. warm, dryish and bright.


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks Pete, and please don't miss to show us the Stanh. blooms!!! Jean


----------



## Lycaste53 (Aug 21, 2011)

very well done. beautiful plants. thanks.
the miltonia is my favourite
best regards, Gina


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 21, 2011)

Beautiful blooms, Pete!


----------



## biothanasis (Aug 22, 2011)

WOW!! Gorgeous all!!!! :clap:


----------



## NYEric (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. My Dendrobium (Dockrilla) wassellii is sending up lots of new growths but I thought I was over-watering it as the growths aren't very wrinkled. Now I see its like yours but the color on yours is a little lighter. Maybe I'll move mine up to higher light, .


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 25, 2011)

more WOWs!!!


----------



## Shiva (Aug 25, 2011)

Magnificent flowers Pete but the aerangis should be written luteoalba var. rhodosticta.
I also like the Den oligophyllum and the phal cornu-cervi.


----------



## Pete (Aug 26, 2011)

ya eric- i grow mine dry and bright


----------



## NYEric (Aug 27, 2011)

OK, thanks.


----------

